

Linux Performance Analysis and Tools diagram - deanmoriarty
http://www.beginningwithi.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Screen-shot-2013-02-28-at-8.49.35-PM.png
From http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.joyent.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;linux-performance-analysis-and-tools-brendan-gregg-s-talk-at-scale-11x
======
deanmoriarty
From [http://www.joyent.com/blog/linux-performance-analysis-and-
to...](http://www.joyent.com/blog/linux-performance-analysis-and-tools-
brendan-gregg-s-talk-at-scale-11x)

